# [H]paypal,€€€ [W] CSM army[NL]



## Eydude1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey, looking for a 1500+ CSM army.
Preferably fully painted if they are painted.
Please no unfinished kits or unopened boxes, thanks.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a load of assembled CSM which I began as Night Lords. Will have to check but I believe there is a decent sized army there.

They are all assembled and basecoated regal blue and some detail has been painted bu you will need to finish them yourself or else commission someone to. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

I have a 1750 Night Lords CSM army that I'm looking to sell now, it's all painted well and uses the FW Rhino hatches and gw conversion packs; I'll drop you a pm


----------

